# Día del Padre



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

it's today!!

so do you celebrate the Spanish dates for Mothers & Fathers day, or the ones from your 'home' country


or both?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well my OH flew back to England yesterday, so we wont bother lol!!! Its one of those silly things in our house, if no one remembers either day, spanish or english then the "mother" (in particular) or the "father" get the hump - but we dont take any of it seriously !!!

Jo xxx


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Both Spanish days as the girls do stuff at school for them and english 'mother's' day as we do that for our mothers - we don't really celebrate 'father's' day in the uk.

Dad got a lie-in til 9am this morning before they couldn't wait any longer LOL!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> Both Spanish days as the girls do stuff at school for them and english 'mother's' day as we do that for our mothers - we don't really celebrate 'father's' day in the uk.
> 
> Dad got a lie-in til 9am this morning before they couldn't wait any longer LOL!


my 2 are past the age of making stuff at school

but both dads - mine & theirs - haven't yet surfaced.........................


I did get away with 2 mothers days for me for a few years - then someone caught on


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes we're celebrating here for OH and of course it's also San Jose here in Galicia (also in Valencia, Murcia and Melilla) so a double celebration. He'll be getting his pinny on to cook the barbecue later as it's a gorgeous day here!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

San Jose here as well. The local village is celebrating with a fiesta and we're playing. Somehow I think this might be a bit of a late night........... actually, "late morning" is probably closer to the mark 



Doggy


----------

